# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  datos técnicos aprovechamientos hidroeléctricos en embalses

## laura

Hola a tod@s, 

Primero felicidades por el foro.

Yo tengo un problemilla en la búsqueda de información y a ver si alguno de vosotros puede iluminarme. He encontrado datos de cotas tipo NMN, datos a groso modo de construcción del embalse.

Lo que yo necesito son datos referentes al aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico que de ellos se hace, tipo cota límite de turbinación, eficiencia de turbina, cabal utilizado, coste de mantenimiento... ¿Alguien tiene idea de dónde puedo encontrarlos?

Sé que la mayoría de centrales son de explotación privada, pero quiero hacer la consulta antes de liarme como loca a mandar correos a empresas.. 

Muchas gracias!

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola a tod@s, 
> 
> Primero felicidades por el foro.
> 
> Yo tengo un problemilla en la búsqueda de información y a ver si alguno de vosotros puede iluminarme. He encontrado datos de cotas tipo NMN, datos a groso modo de construcción del embalse.
> 
> Lo que yo necesito son datos referentes al aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico que de ellos se hace, tipo cota límite de turbinación, eficiencia de turbina, cabal utilizado, coste de mantenimiento... ¿Alguien tiene idea de dónde puedo encontrarlos?
> 
> Sé que la mayoría de centrales son de explotación privada, pero quiero hacer la consulta antes de liarme como loca a mandar correos a empresas.. 
> ...


Hola Laura,

Los datos que pides, casi siempre, son secreto del sumario. Las empresas eléctricas suelen ser renuentes a la hora de publicitar dichos datos, sobre todos los de sentido económico, léase caudal, eficacia, coste mantenimiento, etc.

Aquí llevamos varios años y que yo sepa de éso nunca se ha escrito nada en ningún hilo. Si tienes suerte y paciencia  quizá alguien te conteste, entonces te pedimos que nos cuelgues los datos a nosotros y así a la próxima persona que nos pregunte por lo mismo podremos atenderla.

Un saludo y bienvenida al foro.

----------


## JMTrigos

Algunos de esos datos técnicos es posible encontrarlos en las paginas de las empresas explotadoras o en la Revista de Obras Publicas si existe articulo sobre la construcción de una central. Sobre los datos de explotación real, como te indica Perdiguera, son casi secreto empresarial. Con los resultados económicos de una empresa podrías saber algo pero a base de mucho trabajo de investigación.

----------


## arnau

> Hola a tod@s, 
> 
> Primero felicidades por el foro.
> 
> Yo tengo un problemilla en la búsqueda de información y a ver si alguno de vosotros puede iluminarme. He encontrado datos de cotas tipo NMN, datos a groso modo de construcción del embalse.
> 
> Lo que yo necesito son datos referentes al aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico que de ellos se hace, tipo cota límite de turbinación, eficiencia de turbina, cabal utilizado, coste de mantenimiento... ¿Alguien tiene idea de dónde puedo encontrarlos?
> 
> Sé que la mayoría de centrales son de explotación privada, pero quiero hacer la consulta antes de liarme como loca a mandar correos a empresas.. 
> ...


Hola Laura

Pues creo que los datos que buscas son complicados de encontrar. Yo creo que más que mandar correos, lo mejor es que indagues en la bibliografía existente sobre el tema. Te adjunto un enlace con un libro sobre el tema:

http://es.scribd.com/doc/37596682/Di...ctricos-TOMO-1

No te puedo explicar gran cosa del libro, pero es de Eugenio Vallarino, una autántica eminencia en el tema, así que estoy seguro que contiene información interesante.

Si lo que necesitas son datos concretos de centrales existentes (para algún tratamiento estadístico) no creo que te sirva de gran cosa, pero bueno...

Saludos

----------


## arnau

Añadiendo algo de información, aquí dejo el enlace a una reseña sobre una central hidroeléctrica reversible que se está construyendo en Canarias (o se empezará este verano).

http://www.aguasgrancanaria.com/ciagcweb/p_informacion_publica.nsf/E218495780350BAE802579B400416D41/$File/ChiraSoria_Rese%C3%B1as.pdf

Es muy interesante el proyecto, porque ante la falta de agua de lluvia suficiente para que el sistema funcione a pleno rendimiento, se tienen previsto alimentar el sistema con agua desalada.

Es un proyecto para equilibrar el sistema eléctrico canario, que por estar aislado, es de difícil gestión, teniendo unos costes de producción muy altos a día de hoy.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Añadiendo algo de información, aquí dejo el enlace a una reseña sobre una central hidroeléctrica reversible que se está construyendo en Canarias (o se empezará este verano).
> 
> http://www.aguasgrancanaria.com/ciagcweb/p_informacion_publica.nsf/E218495780350BAE802579B400416D41/$File/ChiraSoria_Reseñas.pdf
> 
> Es muy interesante el proyecto, porque ante la falta de agua de lluvia suficiente para que el sistema funcione a pleno rendimiento, se tienen previsto alimentar el sistema con agua desalada.
> 
> Es un proyecto para equilibrar el sistema eléctrico canario, que por estar aislado, es de difícil gestión, teniendo unos costes de producción muy altos a día de hoy.
> 
> Saludos


Gastar electricidad para generar agua desalada y para después subirla a las presas (620 metros de desnivel) .....

Un gasto impresionante de energía y dinero. Espero que sea sólo una vez, para llenar Soria, o más bien el equivalente a Chira, y después funcionar con ese volumen, dejando el aporte natural para los riegos, como hasta ahora. Si no, no le veo la economía.


Aquí hay otra reversible en construcción, esta vez en El Hierro: http://www.goronadelviento.es/index.php

----------


## arnau

Naturalmente, el agua desalada es solamente un soporte, para cuando los embalses no dispongan de agua suficiente para la central reversible. La economía de la central se basa en el mayor aprovechamiento del sistema de generación:

Hoy en día, las islas se abastecen de centrales de gas y fuel, que tienen unos costes de genración muy altos debido a que se tienen que adaptar a la curva de demanda (centrales con mucha potencia instalada para poder hacer frente a las puntas de demanda, pero que trabajan a "medio gas" durante la mayor parte del día). El objetivo de la reversible es que las cetrales térmicas puedan funcionar sin tener que adaptarse a esa curva, reduciéndose mucho los costes, siendo la central reversible la que compensará la diferencia entre generación y demenda en cada momento: en horas valle bombeando (y por tanto consumiendo) y en horas punta turbinando.

----------


## Luján

En el caso de El Hierro, la idea es poder "cerrar" la térmica, haciendo que toda la generación pase por los aerogeneradores o, en horas pico, por la reversible.

Y por cierto, gas en Canarias poco o ninguno, por lo menos hasta 2006.

Y según la web corporativa de Endesa (monopolio en las Islas, al comprar UNELCO), ninguno:

http://www.endesa.com/es/conoceendes...yPortugal.aspx


> *Localidad
> *
> *Tipo de Combust
> *
> *Nº de Grupos
> *
> *Potencia total (MW)
> *
> *% Endesa
> ...

----------


## arnau

Puede que en Gran canaria no, pero en Tenerife si:

http://www.endesa.com/ES/SALADEPRENS...ranadilla.aspx

----------

